# Ride Sharing - Has anyone offered RideShare before or if not would you?



## CTB (Sep 2, 2014)

I've seen an online ride sharing service - where people who need local or longer distance rides post rides and I as a driver can then offer to drive them to their destination for a reasonable fee / cost of gas, etc.  Has anyone ever done this before in the Community?


----------



## Ina (Sep 2, 2014)

I don't know about now, but in '69 and still in the in '99 there was an origination called Travelers Aid. In '69, I and my youngest boy got stuck in Oregon after being robbed of all my money and my destination was Boston,Ma. The police put me in contact with the organization. They matched me up with someone that didn't have a car, but he could afford gas and his on lodgins. Traveler's Aid provided me with a printed out a route that showed me where I could use vouchers they provide me for food and overnight lodging all the way to Boston.
The second time I used their services was in '99 when I had a niece stranded in Brownsville Texas. She was trying to get back  to her parent's house in Oregon. They got her home for a minimal cost.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Sep 3, 2014)

Some "online" things I just DON'T trust! Too many goofy people out there......both looking and offering rides.


----------



## CTB (Sep 5, 2014)

ClassicRockr - I totally agree with you - trust is everything. What specifically would you need to see to trust a ride share driver - who is willing to take me to the next town for $5, where a taxi would charge me $15 - and I don't want to spend $15?


----------

